# bit of history



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

As I stated I started this trade in 1955. The following is a diagram of the insides of an early Moen -- kitchen faucet prior to the cartridge type.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Interesting. I guess I have never thought about how it was done that long ago. I was not even born until you had 30 years experience.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Bill, you must be pushing close to 90 by now.... 

I started the trade when I was 9.....in 1964

do you still have the lead pots and old 
propane burners squirreled away
down in the basement?

thanks for the pics..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I started on March the 5th 1975, cross trained in the USAF. from Fire Dept,
worked as a helper then worked up to a apprentice, had to study plumbing training books put out by the USAF then take a test with reviews by my training 
supervisor
got out then started my real training working for my mentor, :biggrin:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> Bill, you must be pushing close to 90 by now....
> 
> I started the trade when I was 9.....in 1964
> 
> ...


Mark
I have you by two years. My first job was sweeping the shop, though I did do an occasional drive along. What was yours?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> Bill, you must be pushing close to 90 by now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey i have a bunch of that stuff and still use them here and there for now for plumbing, im sure the day lead is outlawed everywhere is coming down the road...but i make my own fishing weights from all the scrap lead i take off of jobs...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Mark
> I have you by two years. My first job was sweeping the shop, though I did do an occasional drive along. What was yours?



I got to pick up the lead slag from around the job sites and throw it back into the lead pot to be melted down..
that sounds pretty crazy considering how dangerous it actually was to be fooling around that stuff as a kid....


we did a whole lot of shot-gun type welfare housing back in the early 60s.
around town and I swept the floors ,, carried in the tools ect whatever 

also got to go up on the roof and install the lead flashings on the vent pipes..... thought I was a big shot at the time......

If my mother knew she would probably have shi/ a cow.....


----------

